# Where's the thread about Steve's Suprise go?



## Prince of Styrene II (Feb 28, 2000)

I got a "thread reply" message, but hwen I clicked on it, I get a "no specified thread" message. Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't know where it went ??? It was here this morning...now it's gone
Steve...Kit Junkie...what's happening?
Mcdee


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Was that thread deleted because of the bosom jokes?

I thought they were in good fun and not at all offensive.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

The thread is gone - deleted - The thread was off topic and headed in the wrong direction. 
A member requested that it be made to dissappear - so it's gone.
There seems to be some personal dislike among some members here. Let me tell everyone that I don't play nice if you try to make me a referee! I have neither time nor temperment for very much of that. As I warned above, If I believe that some of the postings on threads fall to the level of personal attacks or harrasment I'll simply banish the offender. No questions asked - no more warnings given.

If you don't like somebody that's posting here KEEP IT TO YOURSELF!

Dave


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Nothing to do with bosom jokes those are pretty harmless - everything to do with personality clashes-see above regarding personal attacks or harasment!


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Ok enoough said . Time to move on - Thread closed>


----------

